# please recommend a deer feeder for youth hunt



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

need to buy a feeder to stack the odds in my daughters favor.she scored on a buttom buck last year at the age of 10 and wants to hunt again this year.I dont hunt over feeders so i need some advice.I need to know which one to buy so i get it right the first time.was gonna buy a 30gal moultrie but read bad reviews.....so i'll leave it to my trusted ogf friends.I can fill it every 2 weeks so keep that in mind.thanks,Jeff.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

BP has a Moultrie Easy Fill on sale for 99.00. 30.00 off regular price.No need to use a ladder to fill it. The best one I have ever had (I've had a bunch) is the ON Time Elite Lifetime feeder. Lifetime warranty and super battery life. 6-8 months. 12 feed times and it's digital. Get a varmint guard for sure. Steel barrel is the best. I've had squirrels eat a hole through the plastic before.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I purchased a Moultrie easy fill last year and used it for 3 months with no issues.

You can set the time and feed rates to easily work with your two week fill period.

good luck


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

bobk said:


> BP has a Moultrie Easy Fill on sale for 99.00. 30.00 off regular price.No need to use a ladder to fill it. The best one I have ever had (I've had a bunch) is the ON Time Elite Lifetime feeder. Lifetime warranty and super battery life. 6-8 months. 12 feed times and it's digital. Get a varmint guard for sure. Steel barrel is the best. I've had squirrels eat a hole through the plastic before.


thanks guys!:!her goal is a racked buck this year.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

If this is something you dont see yourself using long term, just put the corn right on the ground. Thats what I do. Your feeding everything in the woods that way but I still dont feel like I go through an over abundance of corn. I have many deer coming to my pile every day, several **** every night and groundhogs, squirrels, rabbits and birds all day and I still am only going through about 50 pounds a week. If you can only get back every couple weeks, just put 100 pounds out each time.

Good luck to the little one!! Hope she scores big!!


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a plastic Remington feeder that the squirrels, '***** (whatever) chewed away the plastic funnel at the base of it to the point where all the corn ran out. It's no longer 'bottlenecked' at the spreader, so it's essentially out of commission. I don't see a replacement online for this piece anywhere. So, when shopping, beware of this design flaw at the base where the corn funnels out (or beware of squirrels with really big teeth)!


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> If this is something you dont see yourself using long term, just put the corn right on the ground. Thats what I do. Your feeding everything in the woods that way but I still dont feel like I go through an over abundance of corn. I have many deer coming to my pile every day, several **** every night and groundhogs, squirrels, rabbits and birds all day and I still am only going through about 50 pounds a week. If you can only get back every couple weeks, just put 100 pounds out each time.
> 
> Good luck to the little one!! Hope she scores big!!


This is exactly what I do but I am able to check my pile every day since I am hunting behind my house. I use a one gallon ice cream bucket and fill it then just spread it around in a 5 yard radius. I have deer and turkeys coming in daily.


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> If this is something you dont see yourself using long term, just put the corn right on the ground. Thats what I do. Your feeding everything in the woods that way but I still dont feel like I go through an over abundance of corn. I have many deer coming to my pile every day, several **** every night and groundhogs, squirrels, rabbits and birds all day and I still am only going through about 50 pounds a week. If you can only get back every couple weeks, just put 100 pounds out each time.
> 
> Good luck to the little one!! Hope she scores big!!


last year we /I put out corn on the ground and she shot a plump b buck that was a frequent visitor feeding on my dime.thought i'd step it up a notch this year with a feeder.our land is 30 mins from the house, so thats another reason i want the feeder.thanks for the good luck wishes....i must add, she is one good shot on paper and in the field.oops didnt mean to brag.when she shot her deer last year i think i called everyone of my huntin buddies before we climbed out of the stand....just a little excited.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassblaster,

Where I hunt the deer go through 50lbs in one day at each of 5 different feeding locations. I was buying 40 50 bags every 3 weeks. I had to go to a couple of automated feeders just to keep some corn available for them during the week between my weekend trips down to the property.

I even purchased some deer blocks,(hard blocks of corn, sunflower seed, molasses) thinking they might last for a few days but they are always completely gone by the next morning. I poured that real think Buck jam stuff on one and not only was the block gone in one night but they ate a hole in the ground where it was sitting. 

I also now never put down 50lbs of corn at one ground feeding location at one time any more. I'll put down maybe 20lbs at a time. It attracts and keeps just as many deer in the area as 50lbs all at once. They just eat it all in a few hours instead of staying on it all day and night. However they are back multiple times, day and night, checking for more


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Here is a pic of a home made feeder we used last year.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

through sportsman guide.i bought 3 feeders called the hive.they are collapsable and look simialar to a wire fish basket.gave 19.00 each for them and they come with the spinner and a camo cver to protect the corn from the weather.put 2 up already and they do pretty good at spreading the corn around.50lbs will last about a week in them.they run on 2 9v batteries and feed twice a day.real steardy feeders.


----------

